# Rainy songs !....



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this stuff....If you guys have more , please share...

Just listen and enjoy....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

UGH, I CAN'T help but *MELT*


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Best rainly song: "When the May Rain Comes" by Current 93, from the album _Thunder Perfect Mind._ I always listen to it when the first rains of May arrive.


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

Some excellent choices there...I especially like "a speeding car" , "bless this morning year" & "blue in green"


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ho ho ho, I was going to post Gymnopedies . I will still, but the orchestral versions


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This one doesn't so much sound like rainy day music but is about one, and Stan Kenton is always cool.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The first piece in Mompou's Musica Callada.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Doors - Riders on the Storm.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

From *Electric LadyLand*-- The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Rainy Day, Dream Away and The Jimi Hendrix Experience - 1983...(A Merman I Should Turn To Be).


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are excellent picks right there, samurai. Sounds like a reflection in a puddle on a rainy day to me.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hendrix is one of my all-time favorites, and that album in particular is a knockout!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, 'Electric Landlady' is my favourite Hendrix album, too. I remember buying it and in my excitement playing the sides in the wrong order - despite being a British pressing the two discs contained sides 1/4 and 2/3 like they did in the US rather then 1/2 and 3/4 and I didn't notice. When I eventually played the sides in the right order the album made much more sense structurally speaking.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

When it rains it pours!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Michael Nyyyyyyman


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

That great 'musician's tune' 
"Spring Can Really Hang You Up The Most." ~ Betty Carter here (Wanted Sarah Vaughan link, but... over-arranged To Death)
--- If anyone knows of a 'straight' delivery, piano and voice, from its own time, ca 1955 --- toss it my way, please.





No love, No Nothin' ~ Alice Faye (contralto!)





My Funny Valentine ~ Chet Baker, sang...




as flawlessly as he played and sang here





American folk tune, played by Joshua Bell and friends - back porch music...
"Short trip home"





Manhã De Carnaval! (Luiz Bonfá and Antônio Maria) - used in Marcel Camus' film "Orfeu Negro"
From the film




more 'polished'





The Satie Trois Gymnopedies -- in the recording I think of as 'definitive' - Aldo Ciccolini




and his "Petite ouverture a danser"





in the same direction,

Debussy ~ Prelude, Book I no. 6, "Des pas sur le niege.'





Poulenc
Mélancolie 




Elégie for 2 Pianos





Staying French, and 'wet,' The Aquarium, from Saint-Saens Carnival of the animals, original chamber orchestration, elven instruments including Glass Harmonica (Armonica)





A little slow drag ragtime: Louis Chauvin/Scott Joplin: Heliotrope Bouquet





There is the 'classic torch song,' "Cry Me A River," here sung by Julie London





a lovely later Harold Arlen Song - Sleeping Bee





Thematically, "Here's that rainy day"
Chet Baker




Bill Evans





Collectively, I bet there are enough suggestions in this thread to keep you damp and happily sad for days on end.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, those are all so beautiful suggestions, PetrB. It isn't everyday I hear someone suggesting some Julie London


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Oh, those are all so beautiful suggestions, PetrB. It isn't everyday I hear someone suggesting some Julie London


Thank you. Pleased to have pleased. I played my fair share of 'shows' and 'revues,' in a way a very common 'dues' for many a young musician still in or just out of school. I was fortunate the directors I worked with had chosen a lot of that material, and they knew 'the good ones,' and the better and best of the musicians who performed them. They also preferred them done "straight," i.e. not highly stylized, just as in classical you don't bend a period piece outside of its style.

The music in those links is also a great demonstration of 'good music is good music,' regardless of genre, and that great musicians are working in all genres.

Any player, immersed in any other genre, has much to admire and so much to learn from these performers -- especially from many of the singers -- flawless phrasing, contouring, impeccable real timing, taking total command of stage, music and the audience. They are all big-league communicators.

On forums or Q & A, I think I am happiest just recommending repertoire - it's a real turn-on to think you've maybe opened a door onto a room someone had never known. That pleasure is mine, too, when I am shown a 'new' piece.


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

excellent selection PetrB


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Stan Getz in a very subtle piece


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------

